
Google and Others Are Building AI Systems That Doubt Themselves - ColanR
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609762/google-and-others-are-building-ai-systems-that-doubt-themselves/
======
bryanrasmussen
This makes it seem like machine learning algorithms of the past have had no
method for telling you the likelihood of their conclusion being correct.

------
danjoc
Journalist writes headline anthropomorphizing statistical models.

